# fitting a rack and pannier to allez?



## lmk1 (23 Feb 2011)

can anyone offer some advice if this (fitting a rack and panniers on rear) is a possibility the frameset is fairly compact and i'd be concerned about clipping panniers whilst pedaling. also the frame doesn't have eyelets for panniers/ or even mudguards. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## andym (23 Feb 2011)

You can use p-clips. You can also get seatpost clamps that double as a third mounting point for a rack. With some Tubus racks you can get a kit that fits to the rear axle using a longer QR.

Saddlebags and cantilever racks are also an option although your carrying capacity will be less.

Providing you don't have enormous feet and you get panniers that are adjustable, you should have just about enough clearance.


----------



## Norm (23 Feb 2011)

I've got a Topeak MTX beam rack with an DXP trunk bag. Works well, switches quickly between the three bikes I use for commuting and is easily removed when I'm not commuting.


----------



## willem (24 Feb 2011)

The problem here is that the bike is pretty unsuitable for touring. Forget it for loaded touring. The only thing you can seriously consider is ultralight touring. Hosteling is fine, but camping is a problem in my view. The easiest way is with a largish saddle bag like a Carradice Nelson (with support). I am not a fan of racktop bags on seatpost racks. They mess up the handling of the bike, and badly stress the frame. A very lightly loaded Tubus Fly rack would then be a better idea.
Willem


----------



## andym (24 Feb 2011)

willem said:


> The problem here is that the bike is pretty unsuitable for touring. Forget it for loaded touring. The only thing you can seriously consider is ultralight touring. Hosteling is fine, but camping is a problem in my view. The easiest way is with a largish saddle bag like a Carradice Nelson (with support). I am not a fan of racktop bags on seatpost racks. They mess up the handling of the bike, and badly stress the frame. A very lightly loaded Tubus Fly rack would then be a better idea.
> Willem



Judging by forum posts I've read there are some pretty/big heavy guys (100kgs plus) riding around on bikes like Specialized Allez. So I'm not convinced that the frame is going to fail if you put 15kgs of luggage on it. OK if you already weigh more than 100kgs it might not be a good idea, but otherwise it should be OK. 

Is it a good idea in the long term - definitely not. Is it a good idea if you plan to go on an expedition - ditto. Is it a reasonable idea if you want to give touring a try - I'd think so.


----------



## Wardy (24 Feb 2011)

On my Allez Sport there are lugs on the seat stays which would allow the fitment of a pannier rack but whether I would want to use this on such a machine is another question. I would want to fit mudguards as well if I was touring and there is no space for these - even Crud Catchers were not a success. I've tried a Nelson saddlebag with a Bagman support which sort of worked, although the bag tended to droop at either side and I haven't really loaded the bag up to a decent touring level. Lightweight touring with saddlebag and bar bag should be possible but you would need some waterproof protection on the bottom of your saddlebag at the very least.


----------



## Norm (24 Feb 2011)

I'm around 125kg and carry plenty on the rack.


----------



## Bodhbh (25 Feb 2011)

Mate I go on tours with has one with a Tubus logo, with the quick release adapter and seatpost clamp setup for commuting. He's got guards on it and can certainly stick a rack on it without much issue, no idea how it would handle touring loads.


----------



## andym (25 Feb 2011)

Norm said:


> I'm around 125kg and carry plenty on the rack.



My 100kg figure was plucked pretty much out of the air!


----------



## Norm (25 Feb 2011)

I can generate calories from the same source.


----------



## frank9755 (7 Mar 2011)

Just answered same question here


----------

